# Gulf Coast Fly Fair Sept 12-13



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

The Gulf Coast Council of the International Federation of Fly Fishing is sponsoring a Fly Fair in Ocean Springs, MS September 12-13.

Fly casting instruction / top fly tiers / Gear vendors 

Click here for details:
http://www.gulfcoastfff.org/


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone..........???? Is it worth the drive? Deals/Steals ???

Robin


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be home that weekend but I do hate to drive from grand isle to Florida back to miss. Then back to Florida only to packs up and go back to work... I'd be all over it if it was closer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Robin said:


> Anyone..........???? Is it worth the drive? Deals/Steals ???
> 
> Robin


The deals will come in the form of some great fun raffles and auctions.

World class distance casting demo and some of the best fresh and saltwater tiers along the Gulf.


----------

